# Trip to the pond!



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

We just got back from spending about an hour or so there to swim and run. 

Tucker loves to swim. He will go in all on his own even if there isn't anything to go get and just swim around. Nalah and Annie will wade the water, but only swim if by accident they fall where it drops off. 

Recall was going well, until I started the video. Guess the butt head wanted to prove me wrong! He came and past me, then came but wouldn't sit and then ran off again. This is probably 100% my fault because they haven't been out much the last three days. 

Some boy (14-15) walked up and just started playing with the dogs and trowing bark for them and I asked him to stop because they eat it and get sick and he got snotty with me. After telling him to basically F*** off he eventually left. So inconsiderate. I hate people. 

Well here a a couple of minutes of our time out! The rest was spent trying to get the dogs the ignore the idiot boy and work with some obedience. 

And of course, lots and lots more swimming for Tucker!

I love how he jumps 5-6ft off the shore into the water, goes completely under and starts swimming!

P.s. Its very windy.
Click the picture to start the video


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't blame him for not listening. LOL

he was having way too much fun.

two hours of that every day and all three dogs will be tired and very happy. 

beautiful dogs...


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like a lot of fun! maybe tucker's reward for coming and sitting should be fetching the stick in the water since he's so into it!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

BearMurphy said:


> looks like a lot of fun! maybe tucker's reward for coming and sitting should be fetching the stick in the water since he's so into it!


Thats what I was thinking!


----------

